# Never give up.....



## nhboy

"We're not going to give up on destroying the health care system for the American people." (P. Ryan)


----------



## Larry Gude

Seems like a pretty rational idea when you take a look around and see what the system is doing to us. 

We sure as #### can't claim it has made us, as a people, healthy, wealthy nor wise.


----------



## gary_webb

nhboy said:


> "We're not going to give up on destroying the health care system for the American people." (P. Ryan)



If we can destroy the health care system that created James Holmes and Adam Lanza you better stay the *F___* outta tha way boy!


----------



## Larry Gude

gary_webb said:


> If we can destroy the health care system that created James Holmes and Adam Lanza...  !



Brilliant!!!


----------



## GURPS

Larry Gude said:


> Seems like a pretty rational idea when you take a look around and see what the system is doing to us.
> 
> We sure as #### can't claim it has made us, as a people, healthy, wealthy nor wise.





have you started reading 'at the brink'



I may start NOT Sleeping at night when I finish this book ...... being a mushroom was better


----------

